# German/Austrian - US dual citizenship



## hfamerikaner (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, we are a family with German/Austrian nationality, living in the US since 10 years (green card since ~ 8 years)

Now we are planning to apply for the US citizenship, but do not want to give up our original nationality. 

We know that this is possible by applying for a "Genehmigung zur Erteilung der deutschen Staatsangehoerigkeit) and a similar process for Austria.

Who has effectively gone through this process?
We would like to discuss and get some information about difficulties and potential issues with the arguments and reasons needed to get approval.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Wouldn't you apply for this proccess in English ?


----------



## hfamerikaner (Aug 30, 2007)

oddball said:


> Wouldn't you apply for this proccess in English ?


The language is not the issue .. I can do it in either - English or German,
What I am looking for is people who have done this and can share their experience with the German consulate which approves the dual citizenship or not. In addition, are there any significant down sites of having both citizenships?
I may not have thought of all . like taxation etc.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think it is just the German consulate that approves the dual citizenship. Part of the American citizenship process is, I think, that you must officially renounce your original citizenship.

And oddball, he can even take the citizenship exam in German. English is not a requirement.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry , it's the Brit in me , i was just joshing the man , besten gluck meine heren .


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I have since been told that English is a requirement unless you are over 60. My apologies.


----------

